# Official SECOND annual CIGAR REVIEW HERF Thread!!!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Tampa FL - Cigar Heritage Fest 2008!!!!!!!!!! it is!!!!!!

Y-Bor City Is the location. Now we just need to find the dates.

Last year it was Nov 17th. Maybe Stan can help here with a date and then we'll have plenty of time for Brothers & Sisters (Yes... your wife is welcome!) to get good deals on plane tickets.

As long as 08 huricane season passes my house by again...... I have room for quite a few. Just pm me to reserve a bunk.

Looking forward to it ALL READY!!!!!!!!!! 
*

HERF ON!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It may be a little early for a date, but it is gorgeous that time of year. I'm glad you're planting the seed, Michael. (let the puns begin)


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I'm glad you're planting the seed, Michael.


Opposed to Not being glad??? Michael are you planting seed somewhere you're not supposed to??? :shock:

Couldn't resist...it's STAN'S fault..

Oct or Nov sounds good to me...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:woohoo: for Toby!
Maybe the Tilted Kilt will still be in business?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like it has the potential to be a great time! 

Unless I'm detained else where there's a pretty damn good chance I'll carry my happy rear end down that way....

Fall time period should work out great just be careful of the holidays....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It would be GREAT if the 3rd Wed of the month is the Wed either before, or after, that weekend?!
If not, I'm sure we'll have a "private" LSB or two......


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

it will need to be a weekend for me to have any chance. All my vacation days will be used up by then.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm going to try like hell for this. I dunno if Michele will be willing to let me out of her sight that long, but we'll see. If I can swing the tickets, I'm definitely gonna need a place to crash though...any floor is fine, I can sleep damn near anywhere :lol:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Michael!

I'm chiming in to second that this is official.

Michael and Stan are in charge.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

say what!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

KevinG said:


> Thanks Michael!
> 
> I'm chiming in to second that this is official.
> 
> Michael and Stan are in charge.


Got it, boss!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I am in... 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am in the same boat as Anton. If we could tie thi in with a weekend then I will most likely be able to do it.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I really will have to do some major Ass Kissing for this one, but I am going to try!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> I am in the same boat as Anton. If we could tie thi in with a weekend then I will most likely be able to do it.


It is a weekend. Always on a Saturday.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Then pending any hurriicanes or means wifes I am in


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I may stow away in the back of Jimmy's truck... pending I have vacation days left... Maybe he will just take me for my bday


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.livecigarrollers.com/service ... orhire.php

Although probably not practical, how cool would that be to have a couple of cigar rollers there doing there stuff for y'all.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Newby said:


> http://www.livecigarrollers.com/service_rollerforhire.php
> 
> Although probably not practical, how cool would that be to have a couple of cigar rollers there doing there stuff for y'all.


Only if they have big boobs.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^^^^ What Kevin said.....

Or a nice tight Ass!!!!!!!

I MEAN....... ASH!!!!!!!

*or do I???? *


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

CM,

I like tight ash, but I never have it fall in my lap like the loose stuff does. :shock: 

What are we talking about again?


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Sounds good*

Florida is easier for me than the west coast! And November is better than April! Just send me the dates and I'll be there.

Burl


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We'll know more as we get closer. Keep your eyes here............


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Shhhhh*

Should I, ahem, bring a few 'special' cigars with me?


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Shhhhh*



BurlEsquire said:


> Should I, ahem, bring a few 'special' cigars with me?


Yeah. If you get busted just say Stan said it was ok. :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Shhhhh*



KevinG said:


> BurlEsquire said:
> 
> 
> > Should I, ahem, bring a few 'special' cigars with me?
> ...


Yeap... Stan will get you through customs every time! hahahaa :lol:

Brian had no issues getting a shit load of....... oh never mind..... :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. Talk to Barbarian on the ins and outs!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Shhhhh*



BurlEsquire said:


> Should I, ahem, bring a few 'special' cigars with me?


Well, last year we went to the states and I had no problem packing a few Habano's in my checked luggage. I was funny that when we got to the states there was a tag on my bag saying that they took my 2 Bic lighter out. I guess they never saw the box of Cubans. WTF. It's all just a joke as far as I know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Shhhhh*



BurlEsquire said:


> Should I, ahem, bring a few 'special' cigars with me?


Just put them in you breast pocket. No cigar has ever set off a metal detector.


----------

